# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Concealer

## jeffreybaks

I recently ordered light brown dermmatch after much consideration on what color I wanted.  I thought I had got it right but I'm having second thoughts.  My hair was so hard to figure out exactly what shade would work with it the best.  At first it seemed simple to me and I just ordered, but now that Iv read some more waiting for it to get here I'm not sure If I choose the right color.  

My hair seems to be every color under the sun depending on the light and background. It goes from a almost light brown to what seems to be black.  The best I can come up with, is its a borderline dark brown/light black but with blonde the focus as in dirty blonde, but I'm confusing my self trying to explain so I can imagine what its like for someone else so the best way is to give examples in different conditions and see what everyone thinks.  I'm looking to get by for a few years at work and save up money for hair implants as well as braces. 

[Pictures](click image to make it smaller)
http://i50.tinypic.com/ztjjaq.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/2qsux5x.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/2v2wrcx.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/2rn9bfr.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/2m4ejxu.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/2a7x8h4.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/oseaoj.jpg

----------


## jeffreybaks

Theres a time limit on editing a post so i have a few more pictures to add.  If anyone has used dermmatch and can give me any tips on colors that would be great.  

http://i47.tinypic.com/2n83pt5.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/sn1kxj.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/f9nvc9.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/2zylhcm.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/v6kaw8.jpg

----------


## clandestine

If its not the right colour, order another one in a darker shade; not much too it mate.

That said, I don't advocate concealers. I used them for a while; it's fake. Sort of like wearing a hat all the time. Whatever floats your boat though.

----------


## jeffreybaks

> If its not the right colour, order another one in a darker shade; not much too it mate.
> 
> That said, I don't advocate concealers. I used them for a while; it's fake. Sort of like wearing a hat all the time. Whatever floats your boat though.


 Iv been using minoxidil  5&#37; extra strength along with Hairsil Accelerator treatment and shampoo for 3 years now with GNC UltraNourishHair pills.  I know what I'm suppose to do but I need some lift for awhile and I think a concealer might help out for a bit.  Im entering another stage in my life, and Im going to have to go through some interviews and work with new people so I want to look my best.

From what I see, the medium dermmatch looked way to red for my hair and it would be really fake looking so I dismissed it right when I seen a actual picture of it.  The dark brown looked way to dark to me, almost black so I dismissed it as well, so I went with light brown.

----------


## Tracy C

Jeffrey,

Light brown looks right for you.  Dermmatch blends in with natural hair color exceptionally well.  You only need to get it close - and you can blend colors if you need to.

There is nothing wrong with wearing concealer if it helps you feel better about yourself.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

That Hairsil stuff is garbage that does absolutely nothing to treat your hair loss.  Save your money and ask your doctor for a prescription for Nizoral shampoo and use it once a week.  The GNC UltraNourishHair pills do little to nothing meaningful to treat your hair loss as well.  Talk to your doctor about Propecia or generic Finasteride.  It looks like you have salvageable hair.  Though you won't get it all back, you could get a lot back during the course of the three years you need o wait - if you use treatments that are proven effective.

----------


## jeffreybaks

> Jeffrey,
> 
> Light brown looks right for you.  Dermmatch blends in with natural hair color exceptionally well.  You only need to get it close - and you can blend colors if you need to.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with wearing concealer if it helps you feel better about yourself.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.
> 
> That Hairsil stuff is garbage that does absolutely nothing to treat your hair loss.  Save your money and ask your doctor for a prescription for Nizoral shampoo and use it once a week.  The GNC UltraNourishHair pills do little to nothing meaningful to treat your hair loss as well.  Talk to your doctor about Propecia or generic Finasteride.  It looks like you have salvageable hair.  Though you won't get it all back, you could get a lot back during the course of the three years you need o wait - if you use treatments that are proven effective.


 thx for the encouragement, I will have to look into seeing a dr, its been long time.

I think most products for hair loss are placebo though.  After so long of using something that doesnt help it ends up you just keep taking it to so that you can tell your self your at least trying to do something about it.  This all started when I got my hair bleached at Regis Salon a few times, I think my hair was already on the verge of going then when I bleached it it just all went in a few months time.  I think if I would have learned how to take care of my hair before bleaching it I would have saved alot of it.  It wasnt but a couple of hours after I got out of the salon after it being bleached it started to fall out and it all went down hill from there.  I was in a bad situation to so I cant blame it on the salon either.

----------


## jeffreybaks

The 15 minute edit time thing is really ridiculous.  Here is that picture I was refuring to in my last post, 
http://i48.tinypic.com/5th5j.jpg  Thats my mum next to me.  This picture was taken on may 24th, 2008 my birthday so its not really all that long ago.  Just shows what can happen in a short amount of time.

----------


## Tracy C

> I think most products for hair loss are placebo though.


 Most products on the market to treat hair loss are scams.  Hairsil is certainly one of those many scams.  The only treatments for hereditary hair loss that are proven to work and are FDA approved for the treatment of hereditary hair loss in men are Propecia (or generic Finasteride) and Rogaine (or generic Minoxidil).  The active ingredient in Nizoral shampoo is a helpful adjunct to those two treatments.  The laser comb is cleared by the FDA for the treatment of hereditary hair loss, however your hair is farther gone than the laser comb can help in any appreciable way.

----------


## jeffreybaks

How about Ultrax Labs Hair surge shampoo, DS Laboratories Revita or bosley.

----------


## Tracy C

Caffeine shampoos are a scam.  The only shampoos on the market that do anything to treat hereditary hair loss are those that contain Ketoconazole as their active ingredient such as Nizoral (2%), Nizoral A-D (1%) or Regenepure (.9%).

DS labs just sells over priced blends of generic Minoxidl that have "other stuff" added.  The actual benefits of the "other stuff" is questionable at best.  You are much better off using Rogaine foam or generic Minoxidil that you can buy at Walmart.

Do not go to Bosely.  Whatever you do, do not go to Bosely.  Do not trust Bosely for anything.  Do not trust Regis Salons for anything either.

----------


## jeffreybaks

If I ever get the change to get hair implants this will be the first thread I come back to for comparisons photos.

Ps:Iv actually got some Nizoral, I think I got just about every thing walmart sells when it comes to shampoos for men.  Its non precription strength though. I find using extra strength 5&#37; coal tar topical solution shampoo the only thing that can counter extra strength minoxidil cause the minoxidil  fries my scalp and can at times leave a terrible case of dandruff which is gross to say the least.

----------


## Tracy C

> ...cause the minoxidil  fries my scalp and can at times leave a terrible case of dandruff which is gross to say the least.


 This is often remedied by simply changing the brand of Minoxidil you are using.  It is common with some generic brands such as Kirkland.  I personally use men's Rogaine foam, though only once a day every other day, and I do not have that problem.  I also use Walmart brand generic women's Minoxidil every evening and I don't have that problem with that either.

Nizoral A-D is 1&#37; Ketoconazole.  Use that once a week in place of your regular shampoo and use sulfate free shampoo and conditioner for the rest of the week - or a sulfate free 2-in-1 since you have short hair.  It will take a while for your dandruff to clear up - but it should clear up.

----------


## jeffreybaks

I have sulfate free conditioner I like, I dont have dandruff any more since I started using the 5&#37; coal tar that helped a lot actually, its the same stuff as Neutrogena T/gel.

I don't mind having some hair loss per se, I think men with some hair loss are extremely hot.  Its just tough sometimes to deal with.  To a certain extend it only goes so far with me though, I don't think being completely bald is sexy on everyone(to you bald guys don't get pissed) and I dont want to ever be completely bald either.  

It goes without saying, there's a lot of things to make people look better.  Plastic surgery,veneers,implants,healthy skin, its not just hair that would be nice to have look better.  I think people get worked up about hair cause its obviously the first thing people will see on some one.  Iv been freaking out about my hair a lot recently though and I decided I need to do something about it.

----------


## jeffreybaks

Iv changed a lot about my self though since I started losing my hair, I stopped smoking a pack a day and turned ovo-lacto vegetarian.  You have to really change your entire life to stop balding in its tracks and a lot of time its still not enough.  My life style was always to have fun but it comes at a price.  It seems the world wasn't set up for people like me, I'm a transient eccentric and that makes fighting MPB doubly hard.

----------


## drybone

Hey Jeff 

Hair Loss sucks. We agree and we are behind you 100% . Tracy gives you good advice. You are a good candidate for 'rogaine' or 'propecia' because it looks like you just lost your hair recently and have a good chance at growing some of it back. 

Check with your doctor or see a dermatologist. Let us know what you decide  :Smile:

----------


## inspects

> Talk to your doctor about Propecia or generic Finasteride. It looks like you have salvageable hair. Though you won't get it all back, you could get a lot back during the course of the three years you need o wait - if you use treatments that are proven effective.


 Tracy is dead on... Propecia completely re-covered my crown, I also use 5% Minox foam, but I have to believe the Propecia is the one providing some real growth which is very noticeable, I wasn't skin bald, but damn close on the crown, the remainder was similar to your hair, very thin, I've been on Fin and Minox for 8 months now, no sides whatsoever...only growth, big time growth.

I also had a 2500 hair transplant 7 months ago so I'm basically completely satisfied with my overall results which made me look 10 years younger in this short period of time, I now have a full head of hair.

Best of luck in your endeavors...!

Dale

----------


## MackJames

I'm telling you, used right a good concealer works wonders.  My hair is almost night and day.  The color you chose seems right.

----------


## sanook

you're a light brown - same as me.

I find it works best if you apply it to damp hair(not too wet). I also find applying a small amount of gel AFTER takes away the "dry" appearance it can give.

Remember not to apply it too close to your hair line otherwise it will look too obvious you're using it and will look like it's painted on. 

I find its best to inspect it with a hand mirror close to a window with a decent amount of natural light. I think if looks good in natural light it should look ok in most lighting conditions.

----------


## MackJames

> you're a light brown - same as me.
> 
> I find it works best if you apply it to damp hair(not too wet). I also find applying a small amount of gel AFTER takes away the "dry" appearance it can give.
> 
> Remember not to apply it too close to your hair line otherwise it will look too obvious you're using it and will look like it's painted on. 
> 
> I find its best to inspect it with a hand mirror close to a window with a decent amount of natural light. I think if looks good in natural light it should look ok in most lighting conditions.


 This is great advice.  Follow it to a T.

----------


## sanook

Thanks.

I would also recommend having a pack of wet wipes available. Just give your forehead a wipe when you're finished. Wipe right up to the hairline. This will remove any excess concealer that will fall down beyond your hairline when you're applying it. You often won't notice this unless you inspect it carefully in naturally light.

----------


## drybone

> Tracy is dead on... Propecia completely re-covered my crown, I also use 5% Minox foam, but I have to believe the Propecia is the one providing some real growth which is very noticeable, I wasn't skin bald, but damn close on the crown, the remainder was similar to your hair, very thin, I've been on Fin and Minox for 8 months now, no sides whatsoever...only growth, big time growth.
> 
> I also had a 2500 hair transplant 7 months ago so I'm basically completely satisfied with my overall results which made me look 10 years younger in this short period of time, I now have a full head of hair.
> 
> Best of luck in your endeavors...!
> 
> Dale


 Good for you Dale . Love reading success stories !!!  :Smile:

----------


## jeffreybaks

aparently my shipment got lost in transit to UPS carrier from the business I bought it from off of amazon so if I want i have to re order.  You guys really think light brown is the best for my hair color?  After looking more into it I was leaning more to dark brown before I made this thread.  I recently got a mastershape brow pencil that uses wax and in one of the last photos u can tell my brows look more bold, but thats a deep brown and looks pritty damn close to my hair color except there is no dermmatch that remotely even comes close to it.  The closest was light brown.

----------


## Buster

I'm pretty much in the same position. My hair color is similar to yours, although more so in the lighter colored photos. So anyways, I ordered light brown from DerMMatch in the fall and when I finally got around to trying it I didn't like it because it made the area where I was putting it look green (I guess in the areas where my hair is lighter in color). I think I would have been better off using the medium brown, but I really don't feel like ordering it again for another 50 bucks.

----------


## jeffreybaks

Not to get off topic or anything and I hope the admins don't mind, I have a tendency to get banned in just about every forum I use but since were talking about concealers I recieved this menaji face powder today.  Its really sweet, I new it was going to be good but this stuff rocks!  It smooths out my big pores farily well and gets rid of that nasty shine that alot of men have.  I really like it, you can go to http://www.menaji.com/ and order it with free shipping and 20&#37; off if you use the code MENAJI20 in your checkout where it asks for discounts.  I got the powder for 28 bux to the door, its regularly 35 I think.  Heres picture with it on for the first time. 

Its really great I can get other peoples opinions so if I can help out in any way it makes me feel better. I used the medium blend in case anyone was wondering.

----------


## baldozer

> Theres a time limit on editing a post so i have a few more pictures to add.  If anyone has used dermmatch and can give me any tips on colors that would be great.  
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2n83pt5.jpg
> http://i45.tinypic.com/sn1kxj.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/f9nvc9.jpg
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2zylhcm.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/v6kaw8.jpg


 Why don't you just shave your head. I don't think bald will look bad on you, especially if you rock some facial hair with it. A thin face like yours looks good with a bald head IMO.

----------


## baldozer

> Jeffrey,
> 
> Light brown looks right for you.  Dermmatch blends in with natural hair color exceptionally well.  You only need to get it close - and you can blend colors if you need to.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with wearing concealer if it helps you feel better about yourself.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.
> 
> That Hairsil stuff is garbage that does absolutely nothing to treat your hair loss.  Save your money and ask your doctor for a prescription for Nizoral shampoo and use it once a week.  The GNC UltraNourishHair pills do little to nothing meaningful to treat your hair loss as well.  Talk to your doctor about Propecia or generic Finasteride.  It looks like you have salvageable hair.  Though you won't get it all back, you could get a lot back during the course of the three years you need o wait - if you use treatments that are proven effective.


 What crap. There is nothing yet that regrows hair, otherwise you won't see any bald man!

----------


## jeffreybaks

woa, hehe 

I mentioned earlier I'm not into bald if you missed it.  Iv shaved it before, all my life Iv had buzz cuts.  It just grows back u realize then you want to try something else.  Thanks for the encouragement though.

Bald tend to look more normal in some ways in my mind on more rounded features, literally i mean.  Not so much on thinner people with enlongated facial features.  Besides were here to make the best of what little we got better, not to get rid of it.  Thats the fun in it all, trying to figure out how the hell your going to make your hair look better then being bald.  My grandpa looked like one giant melon head with a few frizzles on the back of his neck, although he was old when he passed last year at 88.  I hung out with him a lot so there u have it, i probably picked up some of his genes.

----------


## baldozer

> woa, hehe 
> 
> I mentioned earlier I'm not into bald if you missed it.  Iv shaved it before, all my life Iv had buzz cuts.  It just grows back u realize then you want to try something else.  Thanks for the encouragement though.
> 
> Bald tend to look more normal in some ways in my mind on more rounded features, literally i mean.  Not so much on thinner people with enlongated facial features.  Besides were here to make the best of what little we got better, not to get rid of it.  Thats the fun in it all, trying to figure out how the hell your going to make your hair look better then being bald.  My grandpa looked like one giant melon head with a few frizzles on the back of his neck, although he was old when he passed last year at 88.  I hung out with him a lot so there u have it, i probably picked up some of his genes.


 OK, but I would advise you not to waste money on Minoxidil, Nizarol etc. because they are crap. If you are not concerned about side effects, then take propecia. Otherwise, save for Hair Transplant.

----------


## baldozer

> I have sulfate free conditioner I like, I dont have dandruff any more since I started using the 5% coal tar that helped a lot actually, its the same stuff as Neutrogena T/gel.
> 
> I don't mind having some hair loss per se, I think men with some hair loss are extremely hot.  Its just tough sometimes to deal with.  To a certain extend it only goes so far with me though, I don't think being completely bald is sexy on everyone(to you bald guys don't get pissed) and I dont want to ever be completely bald either.  
> 
> It goes without saying, there's a lot of things to make people look better.  Plastic surgery,veneers,implants,healthy skin, its not just hair that would be nice to have look better.  I think people get worked up about hair cause its obviously the first thing people will see on some one.  Iv been freaking out about my hair a lot recently though and I decided I need to do something about it.


 Completely bald with facial hair like goatee or stubble look very good IMO. At first when I shaved my head I didn't like my look but the goatee changed my look completely. I am very satisified the way I look now. Facial hair takes attention away from the bald head, people focus more on your face, and you my friend have a good face!

----------


## jeffreybaks

> I'm pretty much in the same position. My hair color is similar to yours, although more so in the lighter colored photos. So anyways, I ordered light brown from DerMMatch in the fall and when I finally got around to trying it I didn't like it because it made the area where I was putting it look green (I guess in the areas where my hair is lighter in color). I think I would have been better off using the medium brown, but I really don't feel like ordering it again for another 50 bucks.


 thx buster your a huge help, figuring out what color to get is a pain when there is only a few colors to choose from.  Dermmatch is stupid as crap for not having some form of identification process.  How hard would it be to send in some photos or some hair shavings and have them mix some color just for your hair type.  not to hard, might take a few extra employees but the benefits would be 10 fold to the customer.

the very very least they could do is hand out weekly samples, if what they say is true about there product lasting months, a weeks worth of a few colors wouldnt hurt them I dont think.  But you have to remember were talkin about hair loss products, anything to do with hair loss its like more deceptive then anything else imaginable.

----------


## drybone

> thx buster your a huge help, figuring out what color to get is a pain when there is only a few colors to choose from.  Dermmatch is stupid as crap for not having some form of identification process.  How hard would it be to send in some photos or some hair shavings and have them mix some color just for your hair type.  not to hard, might take a few extra employees but the benefits would be 10 fold to the customer.
> 
> the very very least they could do is hand out weekly samples, if what they say is true about there product lasting months, a weeks worth of a few colors wouldnt hurt them I dont think.  But you have to remember were talkin about hair loss products, anything to do with hair loss its like more deceptive then anything else imaginable.


 You have the same hair color I do. Go with medium brown. I have a dirty blonde hair color but I chose medium brown because it still blends well and since its a shade darker you can use less of it to conceal your scalp. 

I have a thinning area right in front and i dont have to use much at all because i went a shade darker. 

I wouldnt go dark brown or black. 

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## jeffreybaks

yes the more opinions the better, its nice to know what colors go with what hair type, not only for me but for other people researching what kind of dermmatch they want to give a shot at so people arn't wasting what little money there is out there.  Ill post a bunch of pictures with the dermmatch in once I get it to compare with what I already posted to give people a better idea of how it works on my type of Male pattern baldness as well as my color type.

----------


## inspects

> yes the more opinions the better, its nice to know what colors go with what hair type, not only for me but for other people researching what kind of dermmatch they want to give a shot at so people arn't wasting what little money there is out there.  Ill post a bunch of pictures with the dermmatch in once I get it to compare with what I already posted to give people a better idea of how it works on my type of Male pattern baldness as well as my color type.


 One of my brothers uses Caboki...light brown, his hair is the same color as yours, when he puts it on you'd swear he didn't have a hair missing on his head, diffuse thinner like yourself. 

http://www.caboki.com/index.html

----------


## Tracy C

> What crap. There is nothing yet that regrows hair, otherwise you won't see any bald man!


 There are two medications that do work for most people who use them.  The reason you see so many balding men is because most balding men don't want to be bothered with treating it.  Most of those who do bother to treat it do grow some of their hair back.  It's a proven medical fact.  Most people can regrow some of the hair they have lost - if they use treatments that are proven effective.

----------


## drybone

> There are two medications that do work for most people who use them.  The reason you see so many balding men is because most balding men don't want to be bothered with treating it.  Most of those who do bother to treat it do grow some of their hair back.  It's a proven medical fact.  Most people can regrow some of the hair they have lost - if they use treatments that are proven effective.


 Its true. Especially in the crown area. Both propecia and rogaine are clinically proven to regrow hair. Not just strengthen the hair already there.  :Smile:

----------


## drybone

> One of my brothers uses Caboki...light brown, his hair is the same color as yours, when he puts it on you'd swear he didn't have a hair missing on his head, diffuse thinner like yourself. 
> 
> http://www.caboki.com/index.html


 I just ordered some. I hope it works !!!! :Smile:

----------


## jeffreybaks

> You have the same hair color I do. Go with medium brown. I have a dirty blonde hair color but I chose medium brown because it still blends well and since its a shade darker you can use less of it to conceal your scalp. 
> 
> I have a thinning area right in front and i dont have to use much at all because i went a shade darker. 
> 
> I wouldnt go dark brown or black. 
> 
> Hope this helps


 Can you tell me the process you use when applying it?  I know people use different techniques, some use it wet and others use it dry as well as some people use makeup pads to put it on instead of the applicators that come with it.  How much water do you use if you put it on wet.

----------


## drybone

> Can you tell me the process you use when applying it?  I know people use different techniques, some use it wet and others use it dry as well as some people use makeup pads to put it on instead of the applicators that come with it.  How much water do you use if you put it on wet.


 I tried putting it on wet the first time but now put it on dry. dont put it at the front of the hairline. The stuff shades your scalp as well as thickens each hair. 

It works great on the top but not at the frontal hairline. Just use the applicator and stroke it in like a paint brush. Then brush your hair to thicken it up.  :Smile:

----------


## Tracy C

> Can you tell me the process you use when applying it?


 I find it works best for me to apply it while my hair is damp and I do use the applicator that comes with it.  It works great for me.  You do not need to use a lot of it.  I use just enough of it to make my problem area blend in with the rest of my hair.  My problem area is the top left side starting behind my hair line and goes all the way to the back is a crescent moon shape.  Sadly, I see a lot of women with this pattern - and it's always on the top left side.  I don't know why.

----------


## jeffreybaks

Before I say anything I want to make clear my photo gallery that everyone that is interested in seeing how Dermmatch looks after applied can look here, *http://imageshack.us/g/1/10027713/*(If you double click the photos a few seconds apart you can get the full resolution of the picture). It was applied using no water, dry although I did apply it twice, once at my barbers and the other after I had been out in a blizzard for about 30 minutes; all the photos were after I had been out in the snow and then applied it a second time if you can understand what I’m saying.  I did blow dry my hair though after it snowed so it was dry when I applied it a second time.   I also would like to mention before I get on with it that for my hair color medium brown seems to be a perfect match, although I wouldn’t think twice about trying the dark brown.   

     I got my Dermmatch order off of amazon from simply for less, I signed up for a prime account trial membership which gives you free two day shipping and 3.99 for next day which I did the latter and it came to me on time.  When it arrived it was in two boxes.  After opening it up, I wasn’t impressed with the container it was in, it looks shabby and cheap and like it had been designed in the 80s or something, I think Dermmatch needs to upgrade their advertising, packaging and overall appeal of the product but hey that’s just my opinion, were here because it’s supposed to do something for us not just have nice packaging. 

     My initial impression was thank my stars I didn’t end up getting the light brown cause it just would have been way to light, but that was just my first thoughts.  The color I was very pleased with to say the least, after looking at actual photos of the products at Wal-Mart’s webpage for Dermmatch I had dismissed medium brown without a second thought cause it looked more red and auburn to me, that’s not the case at all, although after applying it and taking dozens of photos you can see in some of them there is a hint of a what seems to be a more lighter brownish color compared to my very dirty blonde brown hair.  Just looking at it though, I don’t think I could have done much better of picking a color so thanks to those who helped me decide on what I needed, it really helped me a lot!  I’m going to post some photos of what I received in the mail and continue on.  

   

     As you can see in the pictures, the color changes in the light and it’s hard to give a proper representation with a photo.  Having it right beside me, I can tell you that I don’t see any red in it what so ever, it’s a good medium brown color and I shouldn’t have dismissed it like I did when I was researching my purchase.  Also from my pamphlet that I received with the product the dark brown doesn’t look as black as it does in other online photos.  I’m happy with the color from just eyeing it in the container I couldn’t have asked for much more.  Weather I will be as happy with it in my hair will be an ongoing thing but from what I can tell with the few hours I’ve had it in is its perfect match and in a house setting with bright yellow lights coming down you can’t tell one way or another that the color is anything but what is my real hair.  I can’t say for certain yet how noticeable it is on my scalp, I will have to look at it better during the day light outside but I think it will look great.  

     In my photo album I tried to cover as many different lighting situations as I could besides not having the sun which I will add some photos of that as well tomorrow.  Just in the house though, the color looks perfect.  I do think no matter what color you have though if its close like Tracy was saying it’s going to do well cause this isn’t glossy stuff, it’s not going to slick you up or anything.  It feels fine on, I look at it as just cosmetic makeup just like any other makeup, so to me it’s not that big of a deal.  I personally think if I added some hair fibers into it you wouldn’t be able to tell at all that I had any missing hair what so ever but I don’t think I’m going to do that as this should give me enough boost till I do something that is permanent.   I did add more then I probably would if I wasn’t showing it off just so that everyone that is looking at the photos can get a good idea of what it’s going to do.   

     Application was very simple, my barber put it on the first time, he told me when I Asked him what he thought of the color match that it looked perfect.   When I applied it, it takes a few dozen swirls of the applicator which it comes with 5 and u simply dab and press and push like you’re almost painting with a small brush.  I will add some pictures with applying it wet as well so we can see how it differs from it being put in dry.  It did tug a bit on my hair when applying it the feeling you get when applying something dry but I kind of rushed a bit.  There is an a light smell of some of the ingredient’s that are in the Dermmatch which there are a ton of, just looking at the case in extra small 2 size font the entire back side is covered with ingredient’s, there must be a 100 different.  I can’t exactly describe it very well for some reason sitting here with my honker up to it, it’s very unnoticeable though especially if you’re wearing perfume or cologne.   To me I think of lotion when I smell it for some reason.  It’s somewhat refreshing although I wouldn’t mind it being something else either like something more earthy and more with current trends.  

     Looking and reviewing my photos I think overall there are some good things happening with what Dermmatch is trying to accomplish.  It helps out with a lot of different conditions especially in lighting where self-conscious people with hair loss can suffer.  It’s not going to make you look great in every condition, but it’s going to help with a lot of them.  I’m satisfied with what I got from a buyers stand point,  It didn’t do any more or less then what was advertised from what I can tell and that is all I can ask for.  I will give a rating after a few weeks of use, I don’t plan on using it every day but it will be a nice addition to my cosmetics handbag.   I definitely would like everyone’s opinion on what they think of my after pictures so feel free to post.

----------


## drybone

Way to go Dude!!!! 

Now stickup some photos so we can see what you look like before , then after you put the derm match in

----------


## jeffreybaks

> Way to go Dude!!!! 
> 
> Now stickup some photos so we can see what you look like before , then after you put the derm match in


 maybee you didnt understand, the link in the first sentence of my last post is my photo gallery with dermmatch applied, the before photots are on my very first post of this thread.

This is the link to my photo album http://imageshack.us/g/1/10027713/, all these pictures are with Dermmatch applied.  To get the before pictures go to the first post of this thread.

----------


## Tracy C

> After opening it up, I wasnt impressed with the container it was in, it looks shabby and cheap and like it had been designed in the 80s or something, I think Dermmatch needs to upgrade their advertising, packaging and overall appeal of the product but hey thats just my opinion, were here because its supposed to do something for us not just have nice packaging.


 Personally, I think making the packaging more appealing would be a wasted expense that would be passed down to the customer.  There is no need for flashy packaging of a product like this.

Anyways, the least expensive way to buy Dermmatch is to buy four at a time directly though Dermmatch.com.  That way you are only paying for three and the shipping is free.  Just sayin'...

----------


## MackJames

Thank you for posting pics, Jeffrey.  I appreciate you letting us have a glimpse into your hair loss journey.  You look great.  Dermmatch works well for you.  A lot of great advice being dispensed as well.

----------


## drybone

> maybee you didnt understand, the link in the first sentence of my last post is my photo gallery with dermmatch applied, the before photots are on my very first post of this thread.
> 
> This is the link to my photo album http://imageshack.us/g/1/10027713/, all these pictures are with Dermmatch applied.  To get the before pictures go to the first post of this thread.


 I cant believe its the same guy !!!! Holy snappin dude!.  :Smile: 

Tracy says 1 tin lasts her 8 months. A lot cheaper than a bunch of hair transplants !!!!  :Cool: 

It looks a lot better than it does on me. How did you stroke it on? Or did someone help you? Sorry if you posted this elsewhere , I guess im too lazy to re read it all  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Assemblage23

I'm convinced! I dont want to order on the internet though, looking for a store

----------


## jeffreybaks

I have some pictures with dermmatch applied wet and then another coat dry after, http://imageshack.us/g/1/10029152/.  These were taken in the sunset outside.  When it went on wet it obviously looked a lot different then applying it dry, but once I blow dried it it looked about the same to me. For some reason its not looking as good as it did when I did it for the first time yesterday but I think thats just the excitement of using it for the first time probably.

I had a splitting head ache when I was putting it on so I took about 3 minutes applying it.  I think I like it a bit better applying it wet cause it doesnt tugg on my hair at all but it seems to bring out the color a bit more as well applying it wet from what I can tell to some degree.

----------


## jeffreybaks

I just wanted to add Dermmatch is in no way will work for everyone.  Im not convinced its even right for me, having the support of thousands of viewers on the internet can make anyone feel good about any kind of hair loss but when it comes down to the people that dont have any support at all and fill like shit regardless nothing is going to make you feel better about your hair loss unless you have the money to see a proper Dr.  Even I feel the effect of using it for a second day doesnt seem so appealing so I can imagine some people will hate it.  Just a word of caution for those looking to buy Dermmatch if it makes any sence.

It does seem noticeable in some situations making my hair more brown, after my second day of use I cant say for sure if I was going to buy another Disk of this stuff if dark brown or light brown would look better which makes me think the color matching is really a crack shot for anyone.  Like one of the previous posters mentioned that they bought the light brown and wished they would have got the medium brown instead but they didnt want to waste another 50 bux, I can totally see why.  I don't think I would want to buy another disk of this stuff untill I have proper amount of time to see how it works with my life style and hair, its sorta the type of product you buy once and it should last awhile.  What I mean is dont rush into it, its extremely hard to tell what color match is right and you may end up in the end getting frustrated at the situtation if you buy more disks of this stuff and it ends up not working out.

----------


## Tracy C

> It does seem noticeable in some situations making my hair more brown, after my second day of use I cant say for sure if I was going to buy another Disk of this stuff if dark brown or light brown would look better which makes me think the color matching is really a crack shot for anyone.


 Again, you look like light brown is more appropriate for you.  Also again, you can blend colors if you need to.  Some people do need to blend colors.  It's like any other makeup, practice makes perfect.  When I first started using it, I put it in fresh every day just so I could get the practice so I could get good at applying it.  Now I only put it in fresh every other day.  I just touch it up if I need to on the days that I am not putting it in fresh.

Dermmatch is undetectable in my hair - and I'm a red head.  Red hair is exceptionally difficult to match.  I use mostly light brown with a little bit of red mixed in - about three parts light brown and one part red.

----------


## Tracy C

> I'm convinced! I dont want to order on the internet though, looking for a store


 Some dermatologists who specialize in treating hair loss sell it in their clinics.  Some hair salons sell it too - because many women use it to hide their roots between color services.

----------


## Tracy C

> Tracy says 1 tin lasts her 8 months. A lot cheaper than a bunch of hair transplants !!!!


 I did?!?  That must have been a typo on my part.  One disk lasted me about eight weeks when I first started using it.  When you first start, you do have a tendency to use too much.  As I got better with it I was using less and less.  Now that I only apply it every other day one disk last even longer.  The last time I bought Dermmatch, I bought four disks at once so I could take advantage of the lower price per disk.  I am guessing these four disks will probably last me at least eight months but probably more than twelve months.  I am sorry if I said one disk lasts eight months.  That was a mistake.

----------


## jeffreybaks

Lastly we have some direct sun shots for those interested in how it looks in direct sun light, this was taken around 2:45PM, http://imageshack.us/g/1/10030510/.  

I do seem to be having a little bit of difficulty getting the dermmatch in the way I want it but it seems to be ending up looking about the same no matter what different types of methods of application is used.

For my third time applying this stuff today, I did stuggle a bit.  I applied it firstly wet, then a bit dry and kept going back and forth till I got the desired effect I was looking for.  Its by no means perfect this time around and you can tell in a few of the photos where it globbed etc...

----------


## MackJames

> Again, you look like light brown is more appropriate for you.  Also again, you can blend colors if you need to.  Some people do need to blend colors.  It's like any other makeup, practice makes perfect.  When I first started using it, I put it in fresh every day just so I could get the practice so I could get good at applying it.  Now I only put it in fresh every other day.  I just touch it up if I need to on the days that I am not putting it in fresh.
> 
> Dermmatch is undetectable in my hair - and I'm a red head.  Red hair is exceptionally difficult to match.  I use mostly light brown with a little bit of red mixed in - about three parts light brown and one part red.


 I agree with you,Tracy.  After looking at his pics again, a lighter shade might be better.

----------


## jeffreybaks

I mentioned in my review post that its really a crack shot as to what color is best when trying to match your own hair.  My color varies so much in different lighting conditions, I think its really really close with the medium brown.  On the scalp the darkness of the medium brown looks more akin to what my real hairs scalp does in terms of color which I dont think the light brown would do as well.  The color may be closer on the hair to some extent in the light brown possibly but on the scalp I dont think it would look like my natural darker roots cuz my roots come up almost a dark brown/black then taper off to the ends with golden blonde so its hard to match both.

----------


## Aames

> I did?!?  That must have been a typo on my part.  One disk lasted me about eight weeks when I first started using it.  When you first start, you do have a tendency to use too much.  As I got better with it I was using less and less.  Now that I only apply it every other day one disk last even longer.  The last time I bought Dermmatch, I bought four disks at once so I could take advantage of the lower price per disk.  I am guessing these four disks will probably last me at least eight months but probably more than twelve months.  I am sorry if I said one disk lasts eight months.  That was a mistake.


 Wow, Tracy apologizing. I think we are entering a new and exciting time on this forum. Bright days ahead.

----------


## ErikEverhard

I just started using Caboki, and as soon as I can I will post some pic of what my hair looks like with and without it. It usually takes me about 10-20 seconds to apply it.

----------


## drybone

> I did?!?  That must have been a typo on my part.  One disk lasted me about eight weeks when I first started using it.  When you first start, you do have a tendency to use too much.  As I got better with it I was using less and less.  Now that I only apply it every other day one disk last even longer.  The last time I bought Dermmatch, I bought four disks at once so I could take advantage of the lower price per disk.  I am guessing these four disks will probably last me at least eight months but probably more than twelve months.  I am sorry if I said one disk lasts eight months.  That was a mistake.


 It was probably me who made the mistake Tracy  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I have known to make more and more now that im in my mid 40s  :Confused: 

I chose a darker shade because i can mix but maybe his hair is too light and he has to go to light brown. I apologize if I got you to buy the wrong color disk.  :Smile:

----------


## jeffreybaks

Tracy or anyone else, do you got any good websites that sell generic brand propecia for a good price?  I dont have health insurance at the moment so it would be best in my situation to do it my self.  Iv looked a bit but any help would be great. Heres one of many, http://buycheappropeciaonline.net/.

----------


## drybone

> Tracy or anyone else, do you got any good websites that sell generic brand propecia for a good price?  I dont have health insurance at the moment so it would be best in my situation to do it my self.  Iv looked a bit but any help would be great. Heres one of many, http://buycheappropeciaonline.net/.


 have you applied for a state sponsored health card? If you get that the generics are dirt cheap. For people who cant afford health insurance . 

I got my 5mg fin for $27 bucks. I chop em into 4 thus its like $7 per month  :Smile: 

Look into it!!!  :Smile:

----------


## jeffreybaks

Thx for sharing drybone, your posts are very informative. I see there are a lot of different places to buy them online, has anyone experience with buying online?

----------


## ErikEverhard

> Thx for sharing drybone, your posts are very informative. I see there are a lot of different places to buy them online, has anyone experience with buying online?


 
I have used www.inhousepharmacy.biz for a few years now, and have never had any complaints. You can get 30 pills of Fincar 5 mg each for $27 USD. Just split the pills up to equal out to 1 mg. Only thing with www.inhousepharmacy.biz is that you have to sign for it when it comes.

----------


## Tracy C

> Tracy or anyone else, do you got any good websites that sell generic brand propecia for a good price?


 Sorry no.  I do not use Finasteride and I do not get the med that I do use from the internet grey market.  I get my med legitimately.

----------


## Assemblage23

Back to concealers. I need to find which one would suit me more. I'd like to wear it when I'm at the club so the club lights revealing concealers is a serious worry of mine.

Id like to use it for my forelock thinning mostly so dermmatch seems like a slightly better option since it's better for the hairline apprently.


How about exercise?

----------


## jeffreybaks

Thx for the link Erik that sounds like a great plan, have you noticed any results personally with taking it?

I exercise every night be it running 3 miles outside or biking 10 miles on an indoor cycle bike I have in the basement.  From my short time using Dermmatch it looks identical after exercise as it did before I started and lately cause of the weather changing from winter to spring my body works extra hard so I look like Iv been in a sauna for a few hours after Im done but the dermmatch looks perfectly normal.  

If your hair loss isnt much worse the medium hair loss per sue you can take somed tissue paper after application Iv noticed and rub it through your hair after your done applying it and it will eventually stop rubbing off your hair so it wont come off so easy if someone is got there mits on your head, but if you dont take tissue paper to it it will come off on your hands when you run your hand through it.

Also like Iv mentioned before applying it wet seems to work best for me as it doesnt give me that tugging feel when applying it, then I just wet my hand and blend it in with a finger after applying it with the applicator cause the applicator puts it on real dark.  Then I take a blow dryer to it, I have a button on my where it will just shoot out cool air, I use that and all the wet dermmatch blends right in after a minute or so.  this works best for me, you have to be carefull when applying it also like I said it tugs on your hair, if you have been working on rebuilding your hair for so many years with products the hair that is gorwn in is extra brittle and can be taken out easy just rubbing something through your hair to much can do it, but after a few times using dermmatch I figured out how to put it in correctly and I havent noticed any more hair rubbing out and onto the applicator.

----------


## ErikEverhard

Yeah I had a lot of success using it, in that I maintained. I am not sure how much growth I had but maintaining what I had it worked really well. However, money became really tight and I had to stop using it, and I have lost a great deal since.

I will try and start a thread and show you guys what my hair looks like when I am using Caboki, and get your thoughts.

----------


## Tracy C

> How about exercise?


 Dermmatch holds up to heavy sweating from exercise and romance.  You can even swim with Dermmatch.  You cannot do any of that with any fiber based concealers.

Dermmatch is completely undetectable in my hair.  I am very open about my hair loss.  When I tell people I am wearing makeup in my hair nobody believes me.

----------


## drybone

> Yeah I had a lot of success using it, in that I maintained. I am not sure how much growth I had but maintaining what I had it worked really well. However, money became really tight and I had to stop using it, and I have lost a great deal since.
> 
> I will try and start a thread and show you guys what my hair looks like when I am using Caboki, and get your thoughts.


 Hey Erik. 

I have tried toppik , dermmatch, and now I have Caboki. 

I have thinning hair on top. So I want to cover up my scalp which is noticeable under direct bright light. 

Toppik felt like metal shavings. And it would just fall to my scalp unless i used hairspray . If I went through the hassle to shake it out right , and not too close to my hairline and sprayed it, it was ok. 

Dermmatch is excellent . Tracy is right. It really is make up for your hair. It colors your scalp and thickens each strand of hair. A disc lasts a long time. 

So then I got Caboki . Its like Toppik but you dont need hairspray. It doesnt fall to your scalp and feels like hair. Not metal shavings. 

So now I use Dermmatch then shake on a little caboki and I am all set. Except for my hairline that is. Waiting for my HT to finally grow in. 

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## ErikEverhard

Was just curious on how you guys apply Dermatch. Everyday I just wet my hair, dry it, style it, and than I apply Caboki. How would I apply Dermatch this way? It seems that you need your hair dry before you apply it.

----------


## Tracy C

> Was just curious on how you guys apply Dermatch...
> 
> ...It seems that you need your hair dry before you apply it.


 I apply it while my hair is still damp but not wet.  I also only apply it every other day.  I just "touch it up" on the days that I am not applying it fresh.  I do not use any fiber based concealer.  I only use Dermmatch.  In my humble opinion, Dermmatch works so well that it makes the fiber based concealers rather pointless.

----------


## BigThinker

> I have used www.inhousepharmacy.biz for a few years now, and have never had any complaints. You can get 30 pills of Fincar 5 mg each for $27 USD. Just split the pills up to equal out to 1 mg. Only thing with www.inhousepharmacy.biz is that you have to sign for it when it comes.


 I didn't have to sign for mine.  The website prompted me as to whether or not I wanted to have to sign when it arrived.  I'm never home 8am-6pm and I live in the top of a building, so it would a major inconvenience to mess with signing.  They just left mine in our community packaged room (secured with locks and cameras).

Just wanted to make it known that you don't have to sign.

I live in the upper-midwest US, and it was 11 business days that it took to get here.

inhouse is the jam.

----------


## everest13

Does dermmatch not work well on very short buzz cut hair? When I tried it previously when my hair was very short, it just looked like i had paint on my scalp.

----------


## jeffreybaks

> Does dermmatch not work well on very short buzz cut hair? When I tried it previously when my hair was very short, it just looked like i had paint on my scalp.


 You have to take into account it is after all a concealer that is mass produced, its not going to fit everyone as if it was made just for them.  It depends on how short your talking, in my pictures you can see the top part is left about 3/4 inch or so, and it seems to blend in nicely from what Iv seen.  Yes in certain light it is going to be more noticeable then others but thats just the way it is.  

Iv only used it for about 5 days, Iv went 3 days without using it now since I got it and in my short experience like I mentioned previously I apply it wet with the applicators, lather it up then Ill take a few fingers and wet them and rub it in massaging the product around which evens it out real nice.  Then just take a blow dryer and use the air flow without heat since heat can make your hair brittle and damage it.  After that just take a comb and style it the way u want.  This prevents tugging on your hair and also makes it look better I think then applying it dry.

If you think of it as just a cosmetic corrective makeup its not so hard to justify for me putting something on my head, afterall thats basically what it is.  The hair fibers before I had goton dermmatch I had planned on using Xfusion but I think thats just going a bit to far for me.  Thats adding something thats not there to begin with, not just applying a cosmetic.

Also in terms of outlook, I think its easier to use dermmatch in a fun way then a serious way.  If you think ur going to go out using a concealer thinking ur a teenybopper again cause you put some power in your hair your going to be in for a rude awakening.  Have fun with making your self look different with different products, if you use this stuff and it seems like a big pain in the ass every day to apply ur using it to much or you got your mind twisted.

----------


## Tracy C

> Does dermmatch not work well on very short buzz cut hair?


 Dermmatch works by doing two things.  1) You are painting it onto thinner hairs to make them look thicker than they really are.  2) You are also coloring your scalp to reduce the contrast between your hair and your scalp.  So it makes sense that Dermmatch would not work as well for a person with a buzz cut as it does for a person with longer hair.

----------


## jeffreybaks

> Dermmatch works by doing two things.  1) You are painting it onto thinner hairs to make them look thicker than they really are.  2) You are also coloring your scalp to reduce the contrast between your hair and your scalp.  So it makes sense that Dermmatch would not work as well for a person with a buzz cut as it does for a person with longer hair.


 A lot of the time buzz cuts dont go all the way down to the scalp on top of the head in the cortex and frontal regions.  You have to define what short is length wise before making any type of conclusion weather dermmatch works for short  hair or not.  I think if you get the color right I dont see why dermmatch wouldnt work just as well with a buzz cut, all you would be doing basically is taking the shine off the head.  Theres an example on the net of someone using dermmatch with an almost compleatly bald head, if you click on the show images a few times you wil see what im talking about here, http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0PDoKuUIjV.

----------


## drybone

At 1 inch dermmatch , toppik and kaboki worked on my hair. I am a norwood 3 A pattern so I have diffuse in the front and thick on crown back and sides. 

But you wont get the density at 1 inch that Tracy is talking about. With her long hair she does much better. 

I think to each his /her own its hard to make on size fit all. I found that dermmatch is great but I needed to bulk up density more with 1 inch hair so I use Kaboki as well. 

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## Tracy C

> You have to define what short is length wise before making any type of conclusion weather dermmatch works for short  hair or not.


 When everest13 stated that it just looked like he had painted his head, it's pretty clear that he had his hair pretty darn short at the time.  Just sayin'

----------


## jeffreybaks

There are a lot of different types of haircuts that can be defined as just short.  IV had my hair cut "short" all my life but it still can be completely different from one person to another trying to describe there hair.

Regardless I think Dermmatch if you get your color down will take shine away from the bald part like it says it does and that will help even the most shorted of hair cuts.  Its really a crack shot though for anyone weather they are going to actually accept and like the results.  

I would recommend for people not wanting to waste there hard earned money to do there due diligence in figuring out if its something they want to do or not, weather its worth it to them and if they can figure out weather its actually going to work enough for them to warrant them buying it.  Even if you have very short hair, you still can put it on lightly and it will be undetectable you just don't put very much on.

----------


## 67mph

I've some Toppik in the post, i didn't choose it over any other concealer, it kinda chose me if you get my meaning, it kinda happened and it's been along time coming.

I'm actually very nervous about using it, will i become dependant on it, look awful or whatever, we'll see...

After trying Toppik atleast i can join in concealer debates with more credit.

----------


## unk

> I apply it while my hair is still damp but not wet.  I also only apply it every other day.  I just "touch it up" on the days that I am not applying it fresh.  I do not use any fiber based concealer.  I only use Dermmatch.  In my humble opinion, Dermmatch works so well that it makes the fiber based concealers rather pointless.


 Hey Tracy. I read you use minoxidil, so if I understand you correctly, do you wear dermmatch permanently and still apply minoxidil? I read from other users that I should wait an hour for minoxidil absorption before applying dermmatch, and that's quite the time expenditure. 

James

----------


## Tracy C

I wash my hair every other evening and apply fresh Dermmatch the following morning, after I apply Rogaine foam.  I only use Rogaine foam every other morning - but I use generic liquid Minoxidil every evening.  So what that means is every other evening I am applying liquid Minoxidil on my scalp while I still have Dermmatch in my hair.  It does not seem to be a problem because at least once a day every day I am applying Minoxidil on my clean scalp.

You might need to try your hand at women's logic to follow that.  Hahaha

----------


## jeffreybaks

What what I be considered on the norwood scale would you guys think?

----------


## 67mph

So, i got my Toppik, tried it and think it quite literally is amazing stuff!

I got use to sprinkling the magic dust on my thinning scalp within minutes and apply it each morning in seconds, have done for the last 2weeks.

Only problem is, i almost forget i'm a diffuse thinner and in the long run i will start to look ridiculous but hey, we'll see, hopefully Propecia/Fin will hold onto what i have left, has done uptil now.

----------


## Tracy C

> Only problem is, i almost forget i'm a diffuse thinner...


 Dermmatch would likely work much better for you than any sprinkle on fiber based concealer.

I understand hair length might play a role in how well one concealer works from one person to the other - but still...

----------


## 67mph

Thanks buddy, but sprinkling on Toppik with ease, i can't see how a little brush-on would work better/quicker for me, but hey we're in the hairloss game, so we're open to any hairloss suggestions whatever it may be.

----------


## Tracy C

Well, it certainly isn't quicker but is absolutely better in every other aspect.  It looks more natural and holds up better than any sprinkle on concealer ever could.

----------


## jeffreybaks

I noticed Propecia is almost 3.50 on inhouse.biz, that seems expensive.  What is the normal rate for propecia if you get it through a Dr?  Also Iv been taking finscar, the pills I cut up into 4 slices seem so small.  Is there any way to tell the difference from prescription drugs compared to places like inhouse if you get what Im asking?
Thx for all the feedback also its been a pleasure to gather information from this website.

----------


## ErikEverhard

If you are worried that the finscar is fake, IMO it is 100 % real. I used it for years and my hair loss stopped or slowed down a great deal. As far as how much a doctor charges I could be wrong but I could has sworn I read somewhere that generic propecia was like seven dollar. I could be completely wrong though.

----------

